# River Cats



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i was just wondering if anyone is catching any channel cats yet from the rivers here in ohio. not the ohio river but the smaller rivers ??? i was out 3 or 4 times and had no luck but that was before the nice weather we had recently. if so what baits are working ???


----------



## Flathead King 06 (Feb 26, 2006)

I really don't know about the rivers, except that a few freinds of mine have been catching some good ones upward of 10-12 lbs out of the scioto river on trout chunks. That's what they tell me though, I have to be there to believe it.  But from local ponds and lakes I have been catching a few, especially in little creeks with all this rain making them muddy, on shrimp and bluegill backs and somehow yesterday on a rapala x-rap-go figure. I'm guessing that if you could find a deeper hole in the Tusc. river you could catch a few shovels and bigger channels on chubs or bluegill heads on the bottom or near the bottom.
Good Luck!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I was out on Sunday just usein crawlers and casting around with Orange grubs at 36/93 and I caught 1 mud puppy and had a few other other runs...Was only there for about an hour the river was pretty swift and the white eyes creek was really swift...If one was to fish by the 36 bridge you could probably catch some channels though..I always do good there when the river is up...Ive caught channels anywhere from 5-9 lbs there...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Brian

I heard a report from a friend that he got 31 channel cats at IL after the big rains last week.

This is not an uncommon occurence in the Spring. Channel cats go to rivers that feed reservoirs and chow down on food [usually winter killed shad] that gets pushed into the upper part of the lakes.

It just is noticed more at Indian LAke because there is plenty of good shore and boat access at Moundwood.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

thanks katfish for the info, im gonna get out on the tusc river as soon as the water gets back to a fishable level. it is over the banks right now  i think the channels should be getting active soon, at least i hope so ive got a ton of new rods & reels to break in.  i usually start catfishing in early april and get my biggest fish that time of year or in the LATE fall, just before the snow starts falling.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

brian,ever fish the ohio river/ if not join me this year if ya want .ill show ya a good time with channels.


----------

